# Stressless BFT - GSNS



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a double hookup this morning and got one fatty in! Going to make some fresh sushi in a few minutes. Also picked up three nice triggers and Dean was still out there.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, in a strange way, that makes what alot of what people endure worth while.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sweet I hope to catch one from the kayak one day


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice man! What did he eat?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very nice..


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

No kidding? Blackfin tuna? I never here about kayakers catching those. What's the secret? Congrats!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome, i need to get over there and get me one!!!!!!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 on that, tuna around here, thats nice man!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ill bite, whats GSNS?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots Of Laughs... Gulf ----- ISLANDSs National Seashore the National Park right out our back door....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I gotcha, I always thought heard it being called Gulf Islands National Seashore.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I gotcha, I always thought heard it being called Gulf Islands National Seashore.


Same here. Im pretty sure its islands unless he is referring to some other place.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.nps.gov/guis/index.htm

I stand Corrected!! Gulf Islands National Seashore (GINS) Thanks!

:notworthy:
Stressless


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill answer for those guys-Ur welcome, now just fill us all in on exactly where your catching those tuna's!:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice blackfin! Sushi sounds good right now.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I've seen blackfin near the beach before, how far out was this? I need to get way offshore w/ you guys.


----------

